# Anyone go to the Show This Past Weekend?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

In Raleigh. Probably not and apparently no one else did, either. I popped in on Sunday and first of all it didn't fill the entire building, and second it was strangely devoid of customers. There was maybe 200 people or less when I went in. I knew it was a bad sign when I found a parking spot almost right outside the door. Talked to one vendor for a few minutes and he said he hadn't sold a thing the whole weekend. 

Prices were good, I walked out with a butt load of ammo at an amazing price (save the 7.5x55 stuff, that was a little higher than usual, but I made a killing of .45s). Got real cheap Glock factory magazines. Guess they were just trying to unload.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Who's got money with 3 teens to buy Christmas presents for. Not to mention the usual stuff to pay for, braces, car insurance, and the big one FOOD!

I could've used some more .45, oh well...


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would have loved to have gone - this is the first I had heard of the show. I guess I should poke my head up and look around more frequently!


----------



## diggity (Dec 17, 2007)

I went, Saturday. Not enough handgun selection or amount for me. Prices on what was there was fairly high for what I am looking for.

ohh well, there is always Jan shows in Raleigh.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you know dates/loc for Jan raleigh show?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't see a schedule for the C&E shows yet (promoter for the last show), probably will be in between the Dixie shows at the fair grounds.

The Carolina Trader shows are : Old North State Antique Gun and Military Antiques Show

Jan 5-6 Raleigh, NC State Fairgrounds www.thecarolinatrader.com
Jan 19-20 Raleigh, State Fairgrounds, Jim Graham Bldg A:$8, Dixie Gun Shows 
May 3-4 Raleigh, State Fairgrounds, Jim Graham Bldg A:$8, Dixie Gun Shows 
May 31-Jun 1 Raleigh, NC State Fairgrounds www.thecarolinatrader.com
Aug 9-10 Raleigh, State Fairgrounds, Jim Graham Bldg A:$8, Dixie Gun Shows
Sep 27-28 Raleigh, NC State Fairgrounds www.thecarolinatrader.com
Nov 22-23 Raleigh, State Fairgrounds, Jim Graham Bldg A:$8, Dixie Gun Shows


----------

